# Nebo Archery Bull



## Bustin Bucks (May 27, 2008)

This is my Nebo archery bull shot on the second weekend of the hunt. Pics are not the best but they are the only ones I have that are small enough and I dont know how to resize the others.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice bull.congrats


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

That is a nice bull for any unit, but especially the Nebo archery. It is a tough mountain to archery hunt. Congratulations on a fine memory.


----------



## h20fowl (Dec 31, 2009)

good bull congrats


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Sweet! Good to see a few more archery bulls.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Packout said:


> That is a nice bull for any unit, but especially the Nebo archery. It is a tough mountain to archery hunt. Congratulations on a fine memory.


+1


----------

